# my 1foot royle python



## craigbruno2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

hi there people just a quick 1 realy just need no hw long it will take my snake 2 take his food...he has been a box so i cn feed hin for over half hour and still hasnt bothered with it...had it off a mate that carnt look after it cus of work and dnt no hw long it hasnt been feed for....


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 3, 2010)

um, mate, if your in australia, you are in posession of an illegal exotic reptile..


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2010)

Twenty B think he might be from the UK.. 

craigbruno heres a caresheet on ball pythons from dave and tracy barker that may help
The Ball Python Care Sheet | Vida Preciosa International, Inc.


----------



## craigbruno2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for the care sheet mate just been lookin at it just doesnt say hw long it will take him to eat it....and ye i am frm uk stoke-on-trent.....


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 3, 2010)

well, thats ok then, 
you may have to tempt it, hold the food with tongs and jiggle or stroke the food on the snake to get it's attention.
once it strikes the food, it may take a few mins before it starts to eat, and depending on the size of the foor could take 30mins to eat, but your wil be 5-10 mins max.

putting UK in your location will save alot of confusion.


----------



## Allan (Jun 3, 2010)

Royal Pythons can be more difficult than other pythons and need more time to settle in after a move. I'd wait at least a month before trying to feed it. Meanwhile, make sure that the correct conditions are in place, heat, size of cage, hides etc.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Being only a foot long it seems to be a very young snake. The trouble with Royal Pythons (Ball Pythons) in the UK is that the majority of these are 'Farm Bred' in Africa and shipped to the UK in high numbers for the pet trade. These farms harvest eggs from wild animals, incubate them and then ship off the hatchies to the pet trade. The majority of these are fed unfeeding and little is known of their origins. 

Royal Pythons are known for being temperamental feeders at best.

Good luck with the little one.


----------



## JustinO (Jun 7, 2010)

Many baby royal pythons will readily accept mice instead of rats. This works well when they are smaller, however it takes many more mice to fill up the belly of an adult royal. Be warned that it is often a lot of work to switch them onto rats once they've been eating mice for a while. 

Give the snake a good snug hidebox and waterdish deep enough to submerge in. A basking temp of around 90(F) 32(C) and an ambient temp of about 80 (26C). I'd give it 3-4 days of undisturbed peace and quiet to settle in then try offering food again. They are generally nocturnal snakes so you might have better luck if you try feeding an hour or so after lights out.

Hold the warm rodent in tongs make it do a little dance in front of the snake. Sometimes touching the food onto the snakes tail or just behind the head can trigger a strike. When it eventually grabs the food, avoid making any sudden movements as sometimes they can get distracted or spooked and drop the food. 

If that doesn't work after a month or two, you might want to try some other food options such as Gerbils or African soft furred rats depending on availability. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

as stated by others make sure he has hides to feel secure, has a basking spot availible around 32 dagree celcious 24/7, let him settle in for 2weeks to a month and lastly defrost anything you feed him in warm/hotish water then jiggle infront of him


----------

